
Google Advanced Protection Program - dmckeon
https://landing.google.com/advancedprotection/
======
dmckeon
Physical key rather than TFA. Blog version at:
[https://www.blog.google/topics/safety-security/googles-
stron...](https://www.blog.google/topics/safety-security/googles-strongest-
security-those-who-need-it-most/)

Previously discussed pre-release in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15369964](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15369964)
"Google Will Retool User Security in Wake of Political Hack"

------
jstewartmobile
Does it protect me from Google? [https://wikileaks.org/google-is-not-what-it-
seems/](https://wikileaks.org/google-is-not-what-it-seems/)

